# Found wheel on Freeway



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Starting this thread for a user to post the details.


----------



## jeepr84 (Oct 1, 2005)

Huge thanks to the Mod for finding a way for me to post this...

Well like the title says, If you lost a road wheel.....I have it. This probably occurred during the weekend of the 5th and 6th and it was found on the 605 Freeway, between the 60 and 405 freeways.

Shoot me a PM, be able to identify it and I will get it back to you.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*A Zipp 404 RW?*

Oh darn....

Nice of you to post a thread.

Hank :thumbsup:


----------

